
Ask HN: Feedback on my startup for devs - gabszanto
The landing page is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.slugbay.com<p>Is it clear from the Landing Page what you can get from our product?<p>We aim to fix 3 key issues we found when looking for resources.<p>1. Find an exhaustive list of available and up-to-date resources quickly (think Google Search but only for Developers);
2. Help devs pick the <i>right</i> resource among many options with the help of the community;
3. Easily collect these resources and build a personal library (current tools to curate content are not designed for devs - i.e, select bits of code, keep the syntax highlighting, etc.)<p>What do you think?
Plse share your thoughts.
======
J_Darnley
> Please activate javascript

No that does not make it at all clear what I could get from your product.

A dedicated search engine for devs sounds good. Sometimes a keyword might be
so common that you don't get good results from a generic one (I'm thinking of
"make"). I doubt I would register though because I'm not very interested in
the other features.

------
herbst
I understand what you are doing, but i am not sure why i would use something
like this. We (developers) spent years to perfectionize our google foo and
have platforms we are used to where talk to other developers and exchange
resources.

From your intro i see no benefit for myself, just that i should pay for
something that already works near to perfect.

You may want to work on that factor, maybe show some more of your features so
i can see a real benefit?

~~~
gabszanto
Hey, thanks for your feedback. I'm interested to know what sites/sources do
you currently use to exchange resources?

~~~
herbst
Hacker News :), Reddit, a few Slacks and IRC.

Next to various newsletters, but these are not exactly exchange.

~~~
gabszanto
Thx! Same here ;)

I have multiple sources I've curated over the years... but I don't keep track
of all of them. That's why we created SlugBay. I want to rely on it to help me
find good resources and store them whenever I need them.

IMO - Finding resources is somewhat easy (it just takes time) but finding the
_right_ resource is way more challenging.

The Search Engine is just an entry point. First, we're building a database
with dozens of curated sources like HN, dev blogs, aggregators, repos,
newsletters, etc.

Then, we build a community to help us curate those (already) hand-picked
resources. The invite-only process is just to help us choose the right
developers. We need to have enough relevant content before opening the
floodgates.

In the long run, we want devs be confident they can find and pick the right
resources for them on SlugBay.

------
onion2k
The search functionality sounds interesting if, somehow, it actually finds
things that Google doesn't, but there's no way I'd sign up to something
(regardless of price; even if it's free) to try out a search feature. Google
is good enough. I don't _need_ to give out my email address to search for
things, so I won't.

~~~
gabszanto
Thanks for your feedback. How do know if the results/resources you get from
Google are good or fit with what you are looking for?

~~~
relkor
Usually because I continue googling until I find something that is helpful.
Its a tautology, however if you could demonstrate/tell more about how your
system is faster than googling I would be interested.

------
allendoerfer
There are companies that do each of these steps better than you can possibly
do it. Search for a smaller problem within a tight community, so you can take
it over and expand from there.

E.g. if you want to do something about resources or packages, fix a problem
that npm has, take the whole community, do the same with pypi and so on.

